# Price of new Stihl 028?



## John11139 (Dec 13, 2010)

What did a new 028 sell for? Some one on e-bay has one and is asking $699 Is he out of his mind. Says "pristine" with few scratches. Any one know what year they quit making the 028? I bought one a few months ago and looks almost as good as his $170.


----------



## brages (Dec 13, 2010)

What did a 1963 Corvette Sting Ray sell for?

What does it matter -- anyone who pays $699 is buying a collectible...


----------



## GoRving (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw that. I will admire that guy if he can find a sale for it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2010)

Whether he is out of his mind or not doesn't matter.

If it sells, that is what matters.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2010)

The seller can ask whatever they want for one, if someone bites the seller reaps a good profit, that` capatilism at its finest. New 028`s are NLA and are becoming collector items, you never know what a collector will pay for the right saw. LOL.

-Pioneerguy600


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Dec 13, 2010)

John11139 said:


> What did a new 028 sell for? Some one on e-bay has one and is asking $699 Is he out of his mind. Says "pristine" with few scratches. Any one know what year they quit making the 028? I bought one a few months ago and looks almost as good as his $170.


better go check the tradin post on here for a used 346xp for $750


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish said:


> Whether he is out of his mind or not doesn't matter.
> 
> If it sells, that is what matters.



:agree2: If it sells then there is a buyer in that market category. 

Lots of these types of threads here on AS......Many times followed up on the "Seen it on Ebay" thread, with a title something like "Can you believe somebody bought that".......Many times the "right buyer" comes along.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 13, 2010)

They stopped making the 028 Super in about 1987 give or take. They last retailed for 379.99$ according to this 1985 Stihl print ad. 

http://store.valueweb.com/servlet/vintagepaperads/-strse-59734/1985-Stihl-028-Super/Detail


----------



## GoRving (Dec 13, 2010)

I have always thought that e-bay 028's in decent shape went a little too cheap. This one is an exception to the rule. It is a sweet looking saw, but for that money, I'd rather go with a bigger saw.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw that flea bay ad. :hmm3grin2orange:

I have an 028 Super that until recently was my only saw. It seems like I gave about $360 for it back then. This saw still runs like a top.


In the last month I have bought 3 more and sold 2. Bought a Stihl 020 AVP for $50 and sold for $125.

I may be getting CAD.umpkin2:


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 13, 2010)

.

That is a nice saw, but it is not the latest production. The last 028s had clear fuel tanks.

I got my 028AVSEQ of of eBay...$230...
















.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 13, 2010)

HARRY BARKER said:


> better go check the tradin post on here for a used 346xp for $750




You seem to be obsessed with that saw....I think you should buy it :welcome:


----------



## watsonr (Dec 13, 2010)

I have one I'm holding back on selling because they are not bringing what I thought they should. Lots of them for under $200, figure my time is worth more that a couple dollars.

Tzed250,
That saw show up looking like that? You can tell its an older one because of the tank, BUT MAN is that a good looking saw. If that's what mine needs to look like to bring $200+ I guess I'll just keep it.

Randy


----------



## om21braz (Dec 13, 2010)

028 Wood Boss here - approx. $299.00 + tax in about 1981-82. Still in use - very good saw after initial chain brake issues resolved.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an 028 AV in fairly decent shape.

Been watching Feebay and not impressed with what they are bringing.

Thinking of retiring it to basement shelf stabilization duty.


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 13, 2010)

I totally agree the 028 prices are too low. I sold mine on ebay for I think 300.00 and it looked almost as good as TZed's saw, but not quite. Thats a sweet 028 Super!

For that kinda money I wish I would have kept it. Very durable saw, and they will spin high rpms as well!


----------



## John11139 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> That is a nice saw, but it is not the latest production. The last 028s had clear fuel tanks.
> 
> ...



Now that is a pristine saw. It looks so good, I wouldnt want to use it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 13, 2010)

I can get $300. for a good used 028 anytime and I don`t have to use the bay, homeowner/firewood cutters have found out these saws will run for just about ever with just a little bit of care, good fuel and mixed correctly. They don`t cut big wood or much more than 5-6 cords a year but they love the torque and hate saws that rev high.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## GoRving (Dec 13, 2010)

I converted one of mine(Super) over to 3/8 with a 16" bar last year, and it is a good saw to use, but then again, the others are, too.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 13, 2010)

watsonr said:


> I have one I'm holding back on selling because they are not bringing what I thought they should. Lots of them for under $200, figure my time is worth more that a couple dollars.
> 
> Tzed250,
> *That saw show up looking like that?* You can tell its an older one because of the tank, BUT MAN is that a good looking saw. If that's what mine needs to look like to bring $200+ I guess I'll just keep it.
> ...



Wiped it off with a rag and that is how it looks.



John11139 said:


> Now that is a pristine saw. It looks so good, *I wouldnt want to use it*.



The problem is that the saw is so nice to run, so it gets used---but taken care of...


----------



## GoRving (Dec 13, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Wiped it off with a rag and that is how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that the saw is so nice to run, so it gets used---but taken care of...



I know exactly what you mean. They are just plain long enjoyable to cut with.


----------



## albert (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the 2nd or 3rd time they listed that saw on ebay. It also has make an offer on it. The first time I saw it listed was a couple months ago. I had one just as nice but sold it for much less than his BIN price.


----------



## John11139 (Dec 14, 2010)

GoRving said:


> I know exactly what you mean. They are just plain long enjoyable to cut with.



I'll agree to that. The 028 makes cutting wood almost fun, compared to the other saws I have.


----------



## GoRving (Dec 14, 2010)

2 of mine would clean-up to about 85-90%, but one of them has been used hard, but it still performs as well as the other 2. It ain't too pretty.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Dec 17, 2010)

HittinSteel said:


> You seem to be obsessed with that saw....I think you should buy it :welcome:


WOW!! you drink the kool-aid too????


----------



## bush cutter (Mar 24, 2013)

*selling my stihl wood boss*

hey guys im tradeing my stihl wood boss im looking for a stihl 044 for parts or a whole saw send me a pm thanks guys


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 24, 2013)

John11139 said:


> What did a new 028 sell for? Some one on e-bay has one and is asking $699 Is he out of his mind. Says "pristine" with few scratches. Any one know what year they quit making the 028? I bought one a few months ago and looks almost as good as his $170.



The 028AV and the 028WB was built from 1979-1980.
The 028AVEQ was built from 1979-1983.
The 028AVSWB was built from 1983-1990.
That is for the US market. I am not sure about what years they built them for other country's.

Later
Dan


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 24, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> That is a nice saw, but it is *not the latest production*. The last 028s had clear fuel tanks.
> 
> ...


----------

